# Защита персональных данных в предприятии



## Trunk (14.05.2018)

Можно ли не прибегая к услугам аутсорса и сторонних компаний подготовить пакет документов для обеспечения ФЗ 152 ? Нет ли у кого перечня документов которые нужны? Понятно конечно что дело долгое и нудное но тем не менее. Существует ли программа для персональных данных? Факторов всяких много и программа помогала бы все учитывать.


----------



## NanoSuit (14.05.2018)

Вот, и еще во вложении.
Примерный перечень документов, запрашиваемых Роскомнадзором при проверке оператора персональных данных:
-учредительные документы Оператора;
-копия уведомления об обработке персональных данных;
-положение о порядке обработки персональных данных;
-положение о подразделении, осуществляющем функции по организации защиты персональных данных;
-должностные регламенты лиц, имеющих доступ к персональным данным;
-план мероприятий по защите персональных данных;
-план внутренних проверок состояния защиты персональных данных;
-приказ о назначении ответственных лиц по работе с персональными данными;
-типовые формы документов, предполагающие или допускающие содержание персональных данных;
-журналы, реестры, книги, содержащие персональные данные, необходимые для однократного пропуска субъекта персональных данных на территорию, на которой находится Оператор, или в иных аналогичных целях;
-договоры с субъектами персональных данных;
-лицензии на виды деятельности, в рамках которых осуществляется обработка персональных данных;
-выписки из ЕГРЮЛ, содержащие актуальные данные на момент проведения мероприятия по контролю (надзору);
-приказы об утверждении мест хранения материальных носителей персональных данных;
-письменное согласие субъектов персональных данных на обработку их персональных данных (типовая форма);
-распечатки электронных шаблонов полей, содержащие персональные данные;
-справки о постановке на балансовый учет ПЭВМ, на которых осуществляется обработка персональных данных;
-заключения экспертизы ФСБ России, ФСТЭК России об оценке соответствия средств защиты информации, предназначенных для обеспечения безопасности персональных данных при их обработке (проверяется только наличие данных документов);
-приказ о создании комиссии и акты проведения классификации информационных систем персональных данных (проверяется только наличие данных документов);
-журналы (книги) учета обращений граждан (субъектов персональных данных);
-акт об уничтожении персональных данных субъекта(ов) персональных данных (в случае достижения цели обработки);
-иные документы, отражающие исполнение Оператором требований законодательства Российской Федерации в области персональных данных.

Посмотреть вложение pdn.zip


----------



## WishMaster (14.05.2018)

Лучше все таки нанять специализированную фирму которая будет продвигать этот проект. А если самому то это вообще на века затянется.


----------



## UEF (14.05.2018)

Документы используемые в фз 152, по крайней мере мы такие подготавливали

1. Положение об обработке и защите ПДн (*)
2. Положение о пропускном и внутриобъектовом режиме (*)
3. Политика оператора в отношении обработки и защиты ПДн
4. Приказ о назначении комиссии по присвоению ПДн, обрабатываемым в ИСПДн, УЗ
5. Приказ о назначении комиссии, осуществляющей уничтожение (стирание) носителей ПДн
6. Приказ о контролируемой зоне
7. Приказ о назначении ответственных за организацию обработки ПДн
8. Приказ о назначении ответственных за обеспечение безопасности ПДн
9. Приказ об утверждении мест хранения материальных носителей, содержащих персональные данные
10. Приказ об утверждении документов по защите ПДн: положения, политики
11. Приказ об организации пропускного и внутриобъектового режима
12. Приказ о вводе ИСПДн в эксплуатацию
13. Акт присвоения ПДн, обрабатываемым в ИСПДн, УЗ
14. Акт об уничтожении (стирании) носителей персональных данных в случае достижения цели обработки
15. Технический регламент по организации контроля эффективности защиты информации
16. Технический регламент по организации разбирательств и составления заключения по фактам нарушений
17. Технический регламент по организации действий в случае возникновения внештатных ситуаций
18. Технический регламент по организации обращения с защищаемыми носителями информации (учёт, маркировка, хранение, передача другим лицам, ремонт, техническое обслуживание, уничтожение)
19. Инструкция по организации антивирусной защиты
20. Инструкция по организации парольной защиты
21. Технический регламент по организации резервирования и восстановления работоспособности технических средств, ПО, баз данных
22. Регламент реагирования на обращения субъектов ПДн и запросы надзорных органов (*)
23. Руководство ответственного за организацию обработки персональных данных ИСПДн
24. Руководство ответственного за обеспечение безопасности ПДн
25. Руководство пользователя в части обеспечения безопасности ПДн при их обработке в ИСПДн
26. Журнал учета проводимых контрольных мероприятий по защите информации
27. Журнал учёта и выдачи машинных носителей ПДн
28. Журнал учёта обращений субъектов ПДн
29. Журнал учёта обращений государственных надзорных органов (*)
30. Журнал учёта передачи сведений, содержащих персональные данные
31. Журнал учёта лиц, имевших доступ к сведениям ПДн в период их трудовой деятельности
32. Журнал учета ознакомления должностных лиц с приказами, положениями, регламентами и другими необходимыми документами
33. Перечень сведений, составляющих ПДн, обрабатываемых в информационной системе
34. Список лиц, имеющих право доступа в помещения ИСПДн
35. Перечень должностных лиц, которым необходим доступ к ПДн для выполнения функциональных (служебных) обязанностей
36. Технический паспорт ИСПДн
37. Матрица доступа субъектов доступа к защищаемым информационным ресурсам
38. Описание технологического процесса автоматизированной обработки информации и схема информационных потоков
39. Типовая форма приказа и плана мероприятий по защите персональных данных
40. Проект уведомления об обработке (о намерении осуществлять обработку) персональных данных
41. Проект соглашения работника о неразглашении ПДн субъектов


----------



## Trunk (14.05.2018)

спасибо. Возьму за основу ваш список


----------



## Razer (14.05.2018)

Посмотри https://rvision.pro/ в их софте есть блок по персональным данным. Программа больше ориентирована на крупные финансовые кампании и банки.


----------

